# Southport Firework Display



## FranknJan (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi All.
we're hoping to go to Southport for the Musical Firework competition September 30 - October 2. The two local campsites are full. We have stayed on the car park next to the fun fair, a CCC rally.
Does anyone know if this car park is available for 'wild camping' if so is there any procedure for gaining access.
Is anyone else thinking of visiting this display and stopping over.
Thanks
Frank


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Problems*

Hello,

We had problems during the Air Show, rang a contact given to us for the car park. He no longer worked there.

He did say they close the gates during the week now.

We stayed at Landsdowne.

Someone will know better than me.

TM


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

You could try and wild camp by the old sand works on the coast road - and there is a road leading up to there called Hesketh Drive - you may get away with staying there overnight- obviously no facilities - we live nearby you could use our loo if you needed to empty your cassette. Also try the Southport Yacht club/ sea scouts site conveniently sited not too far from the fireworks display.


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

We went last year and have booked this year too,as we throughly enjoyed it, at the CC site. Try the site closer or even the day before for cancellations. No guarantee but worth a try if you can't find yourself somewhere else in the meantime. Last year was fab even though it absolutely teemed it down from start to finish. The other thing to do is buy your tickets before you go into the display itself, from tourist board I think, £6 instead of £8 on the door, last year prices.


----------



## HARRY12 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Southport Fireworks*

I have heard that a pub called leigh arms, just outside of southport lets people park there if you eat there, and its great food!


----------

